# itunes queue up??



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

hi

is there a way to queue a song in itunes
so it will play that one next?
and then continue playing 
from the point??


thanks
Proxy


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Create a new playlist with whatever songs, in whatever order, you wish.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

There's also _Party Shuffle_. It's in the right-click contextual menu. But VegasACF's method is the better of the two IMHO.


----------

